# eBay Center Console?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

anyone have experience with this top-kit found on ebay? price seems good from what i have seen. my 66 has a 67 console, just trying to get it looking more like a 66. I think the 67 looks nicer, matches the dash, i suppose that is why pontiac changed it for 67...

1964 65 66 GTO / LEMANS 4 SPEED CONSOLE KIT NEW | eBay

On edit... I see that OPGI has even a better deal for the diecast version...

http://www.opgi.com/p/interior-trim/20673/58/G241134.html


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Go OPG. I like their products.


----------

